

Show HN: Soundslice v2 – Sheet music + guitar tab + real audio - adrianh
http://www.soundslice.com/v2/auld-lang-syne/

======
adrianh
We've built a sheet-music rendering engine in JavaScript/HTML5. It syncs real
audio with sheet music and is intended to be the best way to learn a song.

Here's a quick video demo I made:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq1go7Ld1Q4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq1go7Ld1Q4)

~~~
bigsparky
Very nice program.

Would be great to incorporate learning tracks like treehouse -

let the user decide what songs they want to learn - and keep track of how they
are doing on their goals

------
neilk
I would like to point out that this is more awesome than it even looks. Try
selecting a portion of the song, in the usual way with your cursor.

------
roryokane
Notezilla ([http://www.notezilla.io/library](http://www.notezilla.io/library))
is similar. It, too, plays real audio synced with visible and interactive
sheet music, but it is for classical and pop music instead of guitar music. It
doesn’t support guitar tabs, and it has a smaller library, but everything in
its library is free.

------
callumjones
This is incredible, it's amazing to see this all running in the browser.

One nag, I didn't actually know I could scrub on the tabs until I clicked -
have you thought about adding a grey-like highlight on hover? Either with the
same bar or highlighting the notes under the mouse?

------
ekryski
Incredible work guys. I signed up quite a while back and you have come a super
long way! The site is looking great and the live sheet music is spectacular.

------
ezl
This is awesome.

As someone trying to learn to play guitar, being able to loop and 4 measures
at a time to play along with is incredibly useful.

------
taylorhughes
If you look closely while it loads: "Reticulating splines..." — best rendering
messaging ever

------
claar
This is awesome. Great job on this. Love seeing music and computing intersect!

------
rabino
This is one of the best products I've seen in a while. Mad props.

------
waxpancake
This works shockingly well on iOS.

